# oldpunk's 60P



## Chrisinator (Jun 5, 2008)

Awesome craftsmanship!


----------



## Dollface (Sep 30, 2008)

Yeeeessssss.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

Looks awesome! I love the natural wood. I usually like the grey stands 


You can call me Bob


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

lovely stand


----------



## shrimpNewbie (May 6, 2011)

Awesome! was wondering when you were going to do another tank, wish I lived closer so I could learn from watching you build that stand, its awesome


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

Chrisinator said:


> Awesome craftsmanship!





Dollface said:


> Yeeeessssss.





orchidman said:


> Looks awesome! I love the natural wood. I usually like the grey stands
> 
> You can call me Bob


You are looking at plain old 3/4" MDF. It's going to be grey.


shrimpnmoss said:


> lovely stand





shrimpNewbie said:


> Awesome! was wondering when you were going to do another tank, wish I lived closer so I could learn from watching you build that stand, its awesome


Thanks everyone!


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

LOL! i still think the light wood color is good looking too. light or dark grey?


----------



## antbug (May 28, 2010)

Lookin' good, Josh! Subscribed.


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

orchidman said:


> LOL! i still think the light wood color is good looking too. light or dark grey?


medium


antbug said:


> Lookin' good, Josh! Subscribed.


Just finished up the first coat. Heh... I forgot the door, nuts!


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Beautiful work on the stand.


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

^ Thanks! I guess building all those sub-woofer boxes when I was younger has finally paid off. 

Check this out:










That's how you want your Lilly pipes to arrive. They actually weren't broken.

I never noticed my dog in that pic before. Kinda creepy.


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

That fragile sticker means they need to drop the box harder ad kick it around more.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

lol! the fragile and "live plant" stickers mean nothing!


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

Craigthor said:


> That fragile sticker means they need to drop the box harder ad kick it around more.





orchidman said:


> lol! the fragile and "live plant" stickers mean nothing!


I would say 90% of the packages that come to my door with a fragile sticker have been mangled. Silly postal workers.

I got most of the stand painted this afternoon. You can only apply so much oil based paint in one day. That stand soaked about a pint. Thank goodness it's still hot here.


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

Waiting for oil base enamel to dry sucks...

I am unsure if I am happy with my eBay pipes. Will 17mm lillies look too big on a 60p?


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

what equipment are you planning on using?


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

^ 1st post.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

must have missed it! thanks. the xp3, is it really powerful? or just has 16mm hoses?


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

I think it does something like 350gph. All the rena canisters use 5/8 tubing. I was just going to make some reducers for the 1/2 pipes.


----------



## shrimpNewbie (May 6, 2011)

excited to see this up and running


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

oh. i see.


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

shrimpNewbie said:


> excited to see this up and running


Me too!
Did you ever try out your reg?


orchidman said:


> oh. i see.


Yep.


----------



## Ben Belton (Dec 12, 2008)

oldpunk78 said:


> my eBay pipes. Will 17mm lillies


I never thought of looking on eBay for lily pipes! They are like 1/2 the cost of others I've seen here and there.


----------



## shrimpNewbie (May 6, 2011)

I haven't got a tank yet sadly =\ gotta sell some supplies or the wife will not let me buy a co2 tank, as i got laid off recently =p hopefully i find someone interested and can start my co2, god knows my 25 will need it


----------



## shrimpNewbie (May 6, 2011)

thanks for the tip btw now checking out ebay for pipes hopefully in my price range =p


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

subscribed


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

More progress!


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Nice work! That stand looks great.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

that looks great!


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

Thanks guys! I can't believe how much ada charges for their version. That whole stand + light bar only cost about $45 to build.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

did you find find instructions somewhere for the stand?


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Wanna build me one for my 120-p?


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

orchidman said:


> did you find find instructions somewhere for the stand?


No, I just checked out a couple pictures of the do!aqua 60p stand and made my own version. It only took 10 pieces and about 1/2 a sheet of mdf.


speedie408 said:


> Wanna build me one for my 120-p?


not really. LOL one door hanging was enough.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

lol!


----------



## shrimpNewbie (May 6, 2011)

oldpunk78 said:


> Thanks guys! I can't believe how much ada charges for their version. That whole stand + light bar only cost about $45 to build.


seriously?! wow I want to try, probably be lopsided but live and learn gonna ask my brother for help


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

just found this on jason baliban's site.
http://www.projectaquarium.com/plantedAquariumArticles_ADAAquariumStand.aspx


----------



## Ben Belton (Dec 12, 2008)

Cool, I had seen that article, but don't remember there being a video with it. Maybe he has re-done the page. (Or maybe I'm just getting old and can't remember)


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

i dont remember a video last time i looked at the article. maybe its been updated


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

oldpunk78 said:


> ^ Thanks! I guess building all those sub-woofer boxes when I was younger has finally paid off.
> 
> Check this out:
> 
> ...


My UPS guy is afraid of my dog (super friendly mut) so he chucks my packages from the street to the porch (30 feet), I'm running for the door but most of the time he beats me, sissy (the UPS guy).

Nice tank = more pics


----------



## ADAtank (Jul 26, 2011)

great job! ada stands are very expensive! They are the best quality but I still feel like they are overpriced.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Subscribed.


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

OK, more progress:

I think I'm ready to fill it. Just need a 'glare' approval from the wife.

Outside:


















Inside:









I might add the heater later.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Looking pretty sweet, can't wait to see this thing all finished up.


----------



## shrimpNewbie (May 6, 2011)

that is awesome =]


----------



## lbacha (Apr 13, 2011)

Nice light I really like those fixtures and for the price they are great are you going to keep it that high up after you fill the tank though?

Len


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

Thanks guys! I'm not sure where the light will end up. I might even raise it up a little more if I have to. I'm mainly going to be using low light plants.


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

Looking really clean. There's nothing low light about that MH...lol


----------



## TeamTeal (Mar 31, 2010)

great job with the stand


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

shrimpnmoss said:


> Looking really clean. There's nothing low light about that MH...lol


Thanks - and you're right. Hehe


TeamTeal said:


> great job with the stand


Thank-you!

It's gonna drive me nuts not being able to set this up for a couple days.


----------



## CuLan (Sep 25, 2008)

Beautiful stand. Can't wait to see more.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Jan 27, 2006)

What kind of reducers did you use to fit the lily pipes? Barbed on both ends?

Very envious of that setup by the way.


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

CuLan said:


> Beautiful stand. Can't wait to see more.


Thanks! Don't worry. It shouldn't take much longer.


2wheelsx2 said:


> What kind of reducers did you use to fit the lily pipes? Barbed on both ends?
> 
> Very envious of that setup by the way.


Here is what the reducers look like:










I should probably mention that the 13mm intake pipe was not big enough to keep up with the xp3. I was warned it would cause cavitation and it did.

Been working on the hard scape today. Man... Now I have to tie moss onto all of that.  lol


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

THis project is looking great oldpunk!

What is that houseplant over on the right there in that last picture.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

the wood looks great!


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

hydrophyte said:


> THis project is looking great oldpunk!
> 
> What is that houseplant over on the right there in that last picture.


Thanks, hydro! No idea on the house plant. Here's a better pic (it's about 4' tall)











orchidman said:


> the wood looks great!


Thank you, Bob. Here's a better pic of what it actually looks like.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

This is coming together nicely! Great work, can't wait to see it all set up!


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Looks very nice. What moss is it? If not already mentioned.


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

Singapore moss. Thanks guys.

I'm actually considering tearing the whole thing apart. I'm not happy with the wood at all. I'm also having a little problem with the xp3 blowing the aquasoil around a bit.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Beautiful start, hope you can figure out the issues that are bothering you.


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

How many pieces of wood is that scape comprised of?

Have you considered putting extra load on your XP3 to reduce the flow? If you find a broken canister filter you can daisy chain the two together and use the broken one as a media holder. One of the benefit will be overfilteration and you'll be able to overstock your 60p. Once your plants grow out you can always remove the extra filter since the plant mass will further add to the water load. Right now it's completely empty besides the wood so I'm sure your flow is ridiculous.


----------



## jaidexl (Sep 18, 2006)

oldpunk78 said:


> Singapore moss. Thanks guys.
> 
> I'm actually considering tearing the whole thing apart. I'm not happy with the wood at all. I'm also having a little problem with the xp3 blowing the aquasoil around a bit.


_Nooooooo!_ That wood looks great man, please carry on. :icon_excl


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

I think there's 5 pieces of wood in there. I also have the filter set up for maximum flow. I'm gonna add more media.

As for the scape, I'm going to leave it alone. I actually like how I've got the wood arranged. I just didnt like it as much when I put some ferns behind it.

I originally thought about just doing dhg moss and ferns. Now I'm thinking I'll like it better with other stuff instead. It's been a long day... I'm not feeling very positive about the whole thing right now. LOL


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

i think your wood looks really nice..twisted and ominous.....but what do I know...I'm sure whatever you do it'll turn out sick!!...


----------



## mscichlid (Jul 14, 2008)

Keep going. Those down moments are part of the process. You can do it. Your setup is the bomb. Take a moment and picture what you want the scape to be and work towards it. 

Keep us posted!


----------



## mcqueenesq (Aug 29, 2011)

The plant looks like a Bird of Paradise (Strelitzia reginae).


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

oldpunk78 said:


> Thanks, hydro! No idea on the house plant. Here's a better pic (it's about 4' tall)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cool! i couldnt even tell there was moss on it



mcqueenesq said:


> The plant looks like a Bird of Paradise (Strelitzia reginae).


thats what i was thinking too


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

Nope, not bird of paradise - something else. 

Nothing really photo worthy yet but things seem to be going pretty good. I've added some narrow leaf java ferns and some trident. A dwarf hairgrass foreground has been planted too. I'm not really sure if it's going to make it though. It was 105 when the mailman dropped it off. It was 107 when the trident came. I guess we'll see. I'm also planning on adding some nana petite to the dw this week. Maybe some blyxa too.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

That's a sweet little set up, I feel your pain on the filter, it's not like you can just drill a couple more holes in the intake (well...........), but your going to have anice tank when it's all said and done.

It could be worse, you could have a Marineland tank with plastic oak banding like mine!


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

Thanks! I ended up having to go with some acrylic pipes and adding more media. Now it's perfect. 

You can paint that plastic oak banding black...

Oh... look, the diatoms are coming. Nice.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

I think the houseplant is a Ficus.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

thats not a ficus. they dont have that type of leaf or plant strucfture


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

It's obviously not a ficus, he's being silly. Calm down Bob. :b


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

oldpunk78 said:


> It's obviously not a focus, he's being silly. Calm down Bob. :b


What? Bob calm? :hihi:


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

focus? haha  sorry if that came off touchy, didnt mean to. 

i think its a fern..


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

A little update today. The diatoms are in full swing, woo-hoo!!!

I just did a water change and cleaned off all the brown. 

The pics really don't show it, but it looks like it snowed in there from all the little bubbles. 




























It's hard to get a good shot with the 8000K bulb and the co2 on blast, oh well.

So I've got some dwarf hair grass, (which is in the middle of going from emmersed to immersed - all of the old growth has died off but it's starting to spread out) some nana petite, blyxa and needle leaf ferns (you can't see them as I cut off all the old growth).


----------



## Storm (Aug 7, 2011)

Looks great! I have a question about blasting Co2 on a new tank (with no fish of course): Can high levels of carbonic acid damage plants?

I'm setting up a 60P later this week and wondering about this.


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

Sorry I missed you post 

I don't think running the co2 on blast with hurt anything. Growth in my tank has exploded. I also don't think it's necessary to turn up the co2 beyond where your drop checker gets a little yellow.


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

I finally figured out how to get my camera to take an color correct picture of my tank. These 8000K hqi bulbs are hard, lol. I've had to raise the light up a few times now to deal with some gsa and bba. The diatoms are now done doing their thing too.

I just just added some fish this week(today). They seem to enjoy their new home. Some amonos should get here tomorrow.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Wow! The moss grew so much! What are you dosing?


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

Would you believe I've trimmed it twice since the last photos? I'm just dosing nitrogen, phosphorus, and micros EI style. That Singapore moss seems like a really fast grower for some reason.


----------



## plecostomouse (Jun 9, 2011)

great aquarium 
its tanks like these i aspire to, DIY stand looks great, well kept and looks awesome


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

looks great!! its not all brown anymore, so its awesome!


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Nice progress OP. But damn bro... clean those pipes will ya :tongue:

Who am I kidding... I don't even clean my own lol.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

i have the dirties lily pipes!


----------



## mcqueenesq (Aug 29, 2011)

How high are you hanging the light now, and how long are you running it? I was inspired by your bravery to buy the same light for my 60-P, so you'll be partially responsible for my algae. I mean, are we talking bolted to the ceiling here?

Also, your tank looks great!


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

plecostomouse said:


> great aquarium
> its tanks like these i aspire to, DIY stand looks great, well kept and looks awesome


Thanks! :biggrin:


orchidman said:


> looks great!! its not all brown anymore, so its awesome!


WOOT


speedie408 said:


> Nice progress OP. But damn bro... clean those pipes will ya :tongue:
> 
> Who am I kidding... I don't even clean my own lol.


Thanks man. I know... [hangs head in shame]


orchidman said:


> i have the dirties lily pipes!


There should be a dirty pipes club. 


mcqueenesq said:


> How high are you hanging the light now, and how long are you running it? I was inspired by your bravery to buy the same light for my 60-P, so you'll be partially responsible for my algae. I mean, are we talking bolted to the ceiling here?
> 
> Also, your tank looks great!


Right now, the bottom of the light is 13 1/2" from the top of the tank. I've had it up to 7" lower but most of my plants are low light and my tank just can't use all the light. I think I've got it about right now. I'm currently warding off some bba. I started off with a 6hr photo period and now I'm going with 7hrs. 

Oh, and thank you.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

woop woop!


----------



## rikardob (Aug 13, 2011)

This tank is phenomenal. Can't wait till that foreground fills in for you.


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

^ LOL - I don't know about phenomenal. I'm having a hard time being patient and waiting for it all to grow in. I really wanted to add more hairgrass to start off with but that was all the Eleocharis belem I could get my hands on at the time. I actually have a pot of the Elocharis acicularis but it's like, twice as tall. Oh, well. At least it's starting to spread out.


----------



## Reginald2 (Mar 10, 2009)

I'd second phenomenal. That is one nice looking tank. I'm now off to look at every post in this thread.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

oldpunk78 said:


>


Nice work oldpunk. Your aquascaping and photography have come a long way.


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

Reginald2 said:


> I'd second phenomenal. That is one nice looking tank. I'm now off to look at every post in this thread.





hydrophyte said:


> Nice work oldpunk. Your aquascaping and photography have come a long way.


Thanks you guys! :bounce:


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

Smallish update.

I ripped out a tuft of Blyxa and threw some stems in the back. I'm still messing around with white balance setting on the camera. It will be interesting for me to see if I can grow them. I'm still a bit of a newb when it comes to stem plants.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Clean yo pipes bro!  Looks like the moss is doing awesome


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

thanks looks great!

but i agree, dirty pipes!


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

I know, I know... Dirty pipes. I need a spare set so I can just swap them out when I clean the filter.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

Looks good, you need a stainless set so you can get lazy for a while.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

I don't really think you would ever need to clean a stainless set


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

stanless steel pipes would be so cool!


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

But I don't think they would match with all the glassware...

Ok back to the thread! 

Sorry to derail oldpunk!


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

Thanks guys. I've actually been looking at SS pipes. I don't think it would look weird at all. The light fixture is bare aluminum and the light bar is bare metal too. Well... stainless pipes would look better than dirty clear pipes anyway. 

Does anyone who of a source for stainless 17mm pipes other than ADA?


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

they would be pretty sick!


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

oldpunk78 said:


> Thanks guys. I've actually been looking at SS pipes. I don't think it would look weird at all. The light fixture is bare aluminum and the light bar is bare metal too. Well... stainless pipes would look better than dirty clear pipes anyway.
> 
> Does anyone who of a source for stainless 17mm pipes other than ADA?


Check out the Powerseller forum... :biggrin:


----------



## aXio (May 29, 2011)

SS pipes would look really nice with your setup. It's looks great btw!


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

Craigthor said:


> Check out the Powerseller forum... :biggrin:


Ya, I know. I've been eyeing those borneo wild pipes for a couple days now. I'm just afraid I'll have another cavitation issue with 13mm pipes on a 17mm filter.


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

Ahh my bad didn't look at hte size he had available. Wonder if they can get them in 17mm?


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

do it!!!


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

Actually, I think my cavitation issue with my last set of 13mm pipes had to do with the intake holes being too small. Those pipes have lots and lots of holes. ARRRRR... Sooo tempted. I think my wife might kill me though(like literally, no more oldpunk) . She'd notice those.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

buy them.. stash them somewhere in a tank, so they get dirty, and then put them in!


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

My wife never notices anything, we're on the Harley and you can't hear yourself think but some how she never says "did you get new pipes" it just doesn't interest her so it flies right by.


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

orchidman said:


> buy them.. stash them somewhere in a tank, so they get dirty, and then put them in!





150EH said:


> My wife never notices anything, we're on the Harley and you can't hear yourself think but some how she never says "did you get new pipes" it just doesn't interest her so it flies right by.


Oh, she'll notice. She's been all over my 'fish' spending lately. 

I also have another reservation. The xp3 was blowing around aquasoil with just the lily pipe. I'm a little worried the small opening on the SS pipe will create too mush current.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

that will definitely increase your water movement...


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

Eh.. That's no excuse. I have an xp2 on stand by. lol

WHEN DOES THE SPENDING STOP?


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

Never

ADA claims they slow the flow, so.. 

It's only finished when a new toy distracts you, buy a motorcycle or RV and you'll forget you have a fish tank(s) for a while, but as soon as your bored with the RV the tank will need to be redone.


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

OK all you dirty pipe haters, here you go:


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Love it!Any close ups?


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

haha - close-ups are for people w/o algae issues.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Haha I just see tints of brown in the moss...


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

Actually, the moss is pretty clean. I got the dhg emmersed. When that died off, bba covered the dead sections. I have yet to rid myself of all of it. I also had my light too close and wound up with some bba on the anubias too. It sure is a slow painful process getting rid of it.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

It definitely looks clean now!


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

So when you get bba or any algae, is it because of too long of a photo period or too high light intensity?


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

oh... well... ummm.

I think in my case it was just too much light at the beginning. I'm maxed out on ferts, co2 and flow so that just leaves light, right? I've never had more than 7hr photo period on this tank. I started off with 6. When it looks like the bba is licked, I'll probably do 8hrs+.

Edit - 

You what... I didn't have any issues besides the diatoms until I added fish and had to turn the co2 back down. I had it cranked up pretty good before that. Then the bba decided to show up.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Well sorry to get off topic but I have what seems to be BBA in my tank now after removing my SAE's. Running EI, CO2, high lights.... only 7hrs a day.


----------



## green_valley (Sep 14, 2011)

Simply amazing........


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

bba is usually a symptom of just a few things.

-Too much light.
-Lack of co2.
-Inconsistencies with the co2. 

Those are the 1st things I address.


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

green_valley said:


> Simply amazing........


Why thank you


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

oldpunk78 said:


> bba is usually a symptom of just a few things.
> 
> -Too much light.
> -Lack of co2.
> ...


Probably with the third one. I've been tweeking the co2 these days since I'm having amanos die off which I think may be to the millers microplex since theres so much copper in there....


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

That's crazy. I've had the same issue and thought the same thing.


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

My camera and I weren't getting along all that well but here's some pics anyways.

I just wacked the stems and the moss way back. The java ferns and dhg are really starting to take off too. It also looks like the bba isn't getting any worse so... that's a good thing. Haha - I didn't realize how bad the glass was 'till I saw these pics....


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

I love the 4th and 6th pic. But downsize on these pics dude!


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

I did (re-size them) before I posted them. Photobucket takes a while to kick in I guess. They should be 800X600.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Haha sorry got it! What camera do you use? The pics are so clear!


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

I have a Nikon D3100. I haven't figured out how to use it very well yet. I think I need an external flash.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

Yep, for good tank shots you need an external flash or 2 with some kind of remote trigger, Nick just turned me on to a radio slave that will fire the flash without you being in the flashes line of sight, for $20. That's how all those amazing shots are done, you can also make a flash out of rain gutter, it's all diy but it works amazingly. I'll dig up some links for you later.

PS. I use an old Dupla 400 regulator and if I wanted to put on a soleniod, Burkett or ?????


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

^ It's totally on my Christmas list.

Solenoid? Can't go wrong with a Burkert 6011. I've been using a mouse solenoid lately and like it. Just depends how you want to do it. You are by no means limited to those two. It's just hard to describe what else will work easily for you. Pretty much any 2 way normally closed solenoid rated for a continuous duty cycle will work. Some just don't work for as long like the Clippard we all know about.


----------



## Storm (Aug 7, 2011)

Awesome tank, dude, I don't see any algae at all.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

I just want a solenoid that works for a long time, I'll try the 6011. Buna or Viton seal?

On the Flash they are expensive but get the best one you can afford, 4AA batteries are better than 2, and quick recycle times. This is one of those items that will sit in your camera bag for ever but when you pick it up to use it you want it to be quick. Those of camera brackets are nice too, and there are some off brands that can save you dough, too.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

chirp.....chirp.........................chirp


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

^ sorry man... I forgot.

buna n (they both work well, the buna n material just holds up a little bit better to co2)

Thanks for the camera info. I so need to force myself to figure it out. 

Storm - There is totally some bba in there. There's even a close-up of it. 

I think I my mow the belem tomorrow. I'm all inspired after reading though Tom's thread about it.


----------



## zchauvin (Apr 16, 2011)

Any updates oldpunk?


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

Not a whole lot to update. The only difference from last week is that now it looks like the E. Belem is mowed lawn. The next update should have a thicker foreground/background.


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

Update time 

- pipes are dirty
- glass needs cleaned
- water needs changed
- stems in need of a big trim










I finally fixed the white balance to what the tank actually looks like. I also may change some of the stems out this week. Not for sure on that yet.


----------



## Jaguar (Oct 13, 2011)

So lush 

Which bulb are you using in that light? Looks really green and I like it.


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

Jaguar said:


> So lush


Thanks!


> Which bulb are you using in that light? Looks really green and I like it.


It's a fishneedit 8000K 70W HQI.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

It's coming along alot better than my moss...


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Lookin' great oldpunk!


----------



## zchauvin (Apr 16, 2011)

Now that's an Ada tank 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

I saw your a photo of you and your two boys at the APE forum, I was expecting a mohawk or some tribal ear ring loops or something but I guess you've calmed down, you did have a nice Tee shirt with a tribute to beer.

You tank looks nice and has gotten filled in, any plans for the future?


----------



## Dollface (Sep 30, 2008)

That tank is beyond amazing.


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

jkan0228 said:


> It's coming along alot better than my moss...


Just give it some time. It'll look awesome before you know it.


hydrophyte said:


> Lookin' great oldpunk!


Thanks hydro!


zchauvin said:


> Now that's an Ada tank
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


Thanks!


150EH said:


> I saw your a photo of you and your two boys at the APE forum, I was expecting a mohawk or some tribal ear ring loops or something but I guess you've calmed down, you did have a nice Tee shirt with a tribute to beer.
> 
> You tank looks nice and has gotten filled in, any plans for the future?


LOL - I'm pretty normal now-a-days... Not much will change for while. I might swap the stems in there out. 


Dollface said:


> That tank is beyond amazing.


You are too kind, Dollface. Have you figured out what you're going to farm next?


----------



## Dollface (Sep 30, 2008)

oldpunk78 said:


> You are too kind, Dollface. Have you figured out what you're going to farm next?


Apparently I've managed to inadvertently start farming mini pellia. I pulled like twice a golf balls worth out of nowhere from my mothers tank earlier this month.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Looks pretty dope to me. It's filled in quite nicely. Love the foreground too. Very nice job man.


----------



## antbug (May 28, 2010)

Lookin' good, Josh.


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

speedie408 said:


> Looks pretty dope to me. It's filled in quite nicely. Love the foreground too. Very nice job man.





antbug said:


> Lookin' good, Josh.


Thanks guys! 

Well, I almost ripped out all of the stems today. I just couldn't bring myself to do it. I did manage to hack them back though. I'm really wrestling with the idea of having a bright green bush in the back as opposed to varying shades of pink and green. It should be a pretty sweet bush by the time it's ready for the next trim. (If they make it - lol)


----------



## tizzite (Mar 28, 2010)

Very Nice! I set up my first planted tank in the summer. It's a 10g with a compact fluorescent, and wish I'd gone with the 60-P, Metal Halide 8000K, with a DIY cabinet and light hanger, and here you've done it all!


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

^ Just wait... This is a cumulative hobby


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

This tank is excellent. Good job!


----------



## frenchymasters (Nov 28, 2011)

very nice natural tank!


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

When you trimmed your moss, did you literally just hack it back to the very bottom? Since my moss is about ready to trim and need some advice.


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Dang Josh, this tank is SAWEET!!! I hope your stems come back nice and thick! Sorry for not lookin, whats the moss?


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

Overfloater said:


> This tank is excellent. Good job!


You're too kind. Thank you for the praise.


frenchymasters said:


> very nice natural tank!


Thanks! 


jkan0228 said:


> When you trimmed your moss, did you literally just hack it back to the very bottom? Since my moss is about ready to trim and need some advice.


Yep, I trimmed it down to about 1/8" the first couple trims. Now I'm just clipping off the excess.


chad320 said:


> Dang Josh, this tank is SAWEET!!! I hope your stems come back nice and thick! Sorry for not lookin, whats the moss?


Thanks man! It's Singapore moss.


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

So... I decided to change things up a little this evening. Don't worry, it'll grow back. Haha 

Pre-trim/re-plant:










Post-trim/new plants added:










The more I look at the stems right there in the front, the less I like them. Haha - oh well... I've removed almost a baseball of moss out of here this week. That's about it. I need to do a serious cleaning


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Still looks awesome... How many times have you trimmed your moss? Its Taiwan Moss right? I think I asked already, just wanna confirm.


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

jkan0228 said:


> Still looks awesome... How many times have you trimmed your moss? Its Taiwan Moss right? I think I asked already, just wanna confirm.


Thanks! 

5-6 times? It was starting to choke out the ferns. It's Singapore moss. It's kinda like Java moss on steroids.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Java Moss on steroids?? Is that possible?...

So you've trimmed like 5-6 times in the past 3 months?


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

jkan0228 said:


> Java Moss on steroids?? Is that possible?...


Not like growing faster. Just bigger/bushier.


> So you've trimmed like 5-6 times in the past 3 months?


The moss on top of the wood gets the full brunt of the MH so it grows pretty fast.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

oldpunk78 said:


> Not like growing faster. Just bigger/bushier.
> 
> The moss on top of the wood gets the full brunt of the MH so it grows pretty fast.


Oh okay, but just as fast? 

Oh yea, I only use 27W PC on my tank... Forgot that you have MH lights... Haha


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

So... I was doing a water change this evening and thought to myself "hey, I should get a picture of that". So I did. Here's a different perspective of my tank:


----------



## karatekid14 (Jan 16, 2011)

I have some pics after a huge water change where in someplaces in the tank there was only an inch of water, I really got go see the amanos up close and personal.


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

beautiful tank. I really like the moss work and it looks like its growing nice and lush and healthy with that genuine dark green color. I hope my moss growth turns out like something along the lines of yours.


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

karatekid14 said:


> I have some pics after a huge water change where in someplaces in the tank there was only an inch of water, I really got go see the amanos up close and personal.


I lost my Amamos  

I've been meaning to take that picture for months now, lol.


.Mko. said:


> beautiful tank. I really like the moss work and it looks like its growing nice and lush and healthy with that genuine dark green color. I hope my moss growth turns out like something along the lines of yours.


Thank you 

Just keep it tinned out every once in while. Once it takes hold, you'll have the stuff coming out of your ears.


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

~Some "would have been" cool pics if I could ever figure out how to properly use my camera and get rid of the glare/reflections everywhere.


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

Looks fantastic. Crazy growth! I use a regular camera for my pics and after some experimentation. The best way for me to get rid of the glare is to take pics only at night and with only the tank light on. The rest of the room dark. No flash a bit longer exposure. By no means am I a photo expert but I can get my pics with no glare now.


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

Thanks man. My problem is the light itself. Mh - 18" above the tank. It lights up the whole room no matter what time of day it is. I'm pretty sure I can get round that though. I just need to sop being lazy about it and figure out how to get into the settings menu and adjust for it. LOL - I can't even turn the white balance down yet.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Jan 27, 2006)

Put a black shroud around the MH when you're shooting. Then only the tank will be lit.


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Put a black shroud around the MH when you're shooting. Then only the tank will be lit.


Thanks for the idea! I think I figured something out for next time


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

Alright... so I tried blocking the over spill from the mh.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Jan 27, 2006)

Much better....and tank looks great!


----------



## Storm (Aug 7, 2011)

Nice photos! It's starting to look like an Amano tank!


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

^ you guys rock.


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

really really nice


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Looks a lot better than mine.  

Are you fully stocked now?


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

shrimpnmoss said:


> really really nice


You're too kind 


jkan0228 said:


> Looks a lot better than mine.
> 
> Are you fully stocked now?


Eh, yours will fill in and look great. They are different types of tanks...

No, not fully stocked. Probably not stocked at all pretty soon. I need to get those Rasboras out of there. They are not very tolerable to high co2 levels. I really want to put some Emperor Tetras in here but I'm concerned about the jumping I've read about.


----------



## JEden8 (Jan 5, 2011)

Beautiful setup!


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

^ Thank you so much!


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

I like it. No, actually, I like it A LOT. 

PS: could you please ship the whole thing to 94597? (Thought I'd ask )


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

Lol, sure just send lots of money and I'll ship the whole thing.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

How much is lots? The tank is very nice, very Amano-esque. Just a little too much fray and moss strands poking around. Looks great though!


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

oldpunk78 said:


>


Very nice! I love this view.



oldpunk78 said:


>


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

Geniusdudekiran said:


> How much is lots? The tank is very nice, very Amano-esque. Just a little too much fray and moss strands poking around. Looks great though!


Geez... I don't know. lol

Ya - I never seem to get a shot before I hack the moss back. I think I'm just gonna let grow this time. 


hydrophyte said:


> Very nice! I love this view.


I know, right? Looking from the top gives you a better Idea of what's really going on in there.


----------



## salmon (Apr 14, 2011)

Very nice! Liking the top view as well, gives a better look at how you have it all layed out.


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

Thanks man. You know... I'm really starting to regret using narrow leaf java ferns. I should have used something with smaller leaves like trident.


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

New Year's update!

Pre-trim:










Post-trim:










Happy New Years everyone!


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Wow, still a very cool tank. I dont really have anything to add but I couldnt just move on without commenting. Very nice job!


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

Thanks, Chad!


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Congrats on 3K posts! And it still looks pretty nice. 

Do you take the wood out to trim?


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

jkan0228 said:


> Congrats on 3K posts! And it still looks pretty nice.
> 
> Do you take the wood out to trim?


Thanks man. 

No. It's all zip-tied together. My whole scape would get jacked up if I took the wood out. Some of the wood is under the aquasoil too. I just do the best I can with the wood in place.


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

This should be interesting. I just pulled the plug on the co2 and MH. With exception of the blyxa and belem, all of the plants in here are low light. I know the blyxa's not going to make it. Not sure about the hairgrass. I'll probably replace the blyxa with with some crypts. If the hairgrass doesn't make the transition, I'll probably try out some parva in it's place. Lighting is now normal output t5.


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

Your hairgrass should make it since it's already grown out...it'll just pretty much stop growing...


----------



## Capsaicin_MFK (Nov 15, 2009)

Why the sudden change away from co2/MH?


----------



## zchauvin (Apr 16, 2011)

Capsaicin_MFK said:


> Why the sudden change away from co2/MH?


+1 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## stuworrall (Oct 29, 2006)

just read through the thread and it was a great transition from the start to pure NA at the end. good luck on the transition to low light


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

shrimpnmoss said:


> Your hairgrass should make it since it's already grown out...it'll just pretty much stop growing...


So far, so good. 


Capsaicin_MFK said:


> Why the sudden change away from co2/MH?





zchauvin said:


> +1


Well, multiple reasons I guess. The whole high tech was starting to get a little old. I had to be all over dosing, co2 levels and water changes to keep bba at bay. I kinda just wanted to sit back and relax with it. I'm also planning a reef in the near future and the idea of taking care of 2 high maintenance tanks didn't sit well with me. 


stuworrall said:


> just read through the thread and it was a great transition from the start to pure NA at the end. good luck on the transition to low light


Thanks! roud:


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

An update:

No more hairgrass 



















Should get a different get a foreground plant in here before the next update. Most likely c. parva. The fish seem to like the absence of high co2 levels and the lower lighting. The surface scum has mysteriously vanished. Can't figure that one out...


----------



## ADAtank (Jul 26, 2011)

great setup!! When you setup your saltwater you will want to eventually take it down because that is more work than anything speaking from experience with a few reef setups TONS of work and MONEY. haha I went from freshwater to salt then freshwater people think ada setups are expensive..


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

Thanks man.

...I know about the work and the cost. I had one a while back. I'm still saving up for some of the stuff. Thank goodness I kept some of it.


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

I know this is old, but is this tank still up?


----------

